# 18 and 19 inch wheel offsets



## damills (Nov 6, 2002)

Anyone know the offsets (front and back) for the M3 18 and 19 inch wheels?


----------



## Smoltz (Oct 26, 2004)

They're on Evosport's site.

Thanks,
Adam


----------



## damills (Nov 6, 2002)

Smoltz said:


> They're on Evosport's site.
> 
> Thanks,
> Adam


Whats the URL, sorry havent been there, thanks!


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

You could just search this site for the info, it has been discussed many, many times.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Yeah... 47/26.


----------

